# Wisconsin governor applies for HSR funding



## bretton88 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2011/03/ ... 80692.html

The link goes to an AP article

The Wisconsin governor is requesting $150million to upgrade the existing Hiawatha service.

Details in the news story.

What I can't figure out is whether the 2 trainsets are in addition to the 2 talgos on order or funding to replace the

state funding for those talgos. With all Walker has done, there's no way I see this getting approved.

EDIT: Alan, I'm on the mobile site, can u edit my post to get the link to work?


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 29, 2011)

I just heard that on the news in Chicago but they were not specific, just that he asked for money for trains but turned down money in the past.

:hi: ^_^ :blush:


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe he found that a large number of voters were pro-rail and seen the light......


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 29, 2011)

Being discussed HERE.


----------

